# inline muzzleloader groups



## REB 73 (Sep 8, 2012)

What groups are ya"ll getting modern ml 100yds?
I got a vortex getting 3" groups. Is this normal?


----------



## frankwright (Sep 8, 2012)

Not wonderful but not terrible, definitely minute of deer.

Even with modern muzzleloaders, there are a lot of variables that may come into play.
Finding the exact right load and bullet is a start. Two 50gr pellets may not be as accurate as 91grns of loose powder if that is what your rifle likes.
It takes a lot of experimenting to find the optimal load for your particular rifle and also simple things like loading procedures,bullet shape and fit and barrel conditions come into play.
It depends if 3" is good enough for you, it is surely good enough to make a great shot on a deer at 100 yards. But if you want tiny groups, it might take more work.

I am not a big tinkerer, I bought a used CVA Optima, loaded it with 100grns of BH209 and used a saboted bullets and from a fairly solid rest I get 1 3/4" groups. I probably won't do anything else except shoot it some more.
Good Luck!


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 8, 2012)

I can usually get at least 1.75 inch group at 100yrd out of all of mine. But I have had to work for it at times. Different sabos,(short or long) and different bullets and powders. I think you can get any ml to shoot under 2 inches if you work at it. Some will shoot much better. 3 .50 cal shots covered with a half dollar.


----------



## pse hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

this is what my CVA optima will do with 100gr of BH209 and hornady 300gr XTP in a Harvester Sabot , this is at 100 yards


----------



## REB 73 (Sep 9, 2012)

1-2 was good click 4 to left  you see were it ended up by number 5 just plain pulled last shot clicked it 4 up is this due
to a dirty barrel? the shots are the shots ar grouped. using powerbelt aero 245 triple 7 pellets


----------



## Gecko (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a target I shot a few months ago.  Keep in mind the one that is more in the center was the first shot.  Mine shoots better with one foul round and swabbed between shots.  The cluster is the next 3.  Less than an inch at 100 yds.  It can shoot better, this was an experimentation.  This particular load was the Hornady 250 gr SST-ML with a Crushed Rib sabot over 100 gr. of 777 and the 777 209 primers.  My Knight BK 92 shoots the 260 gr. Scorpion PT Golds a little better with the same variables.  But, like was said earlier, gotta keep experimenting to find the load it really likes.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

I shoot a CVA Optima pro.

I'm also kinda new to shooting muzzleloaders, so I'm not sure that I've found the optimum combo/routine.

I shoot on avg. just under 2" at 100yds.

I have shot under 1" @ 100yds with the following combo: 
2 ea. 50gr. 777 pellets
kleanbore 209 primers
powerbelt platinum aerolite 275 gr. bullets

clean the bore with one soaked patch
one dry swab
one cap busted to foul the barrel between shots.

I switched to:
2 ea. 50gr. white hot pellets
powerbelt 250 gr., or 300 gr. new aerolite bullets
kleanbore 209 primers 

same routine mentioned above.
this combo shoots either bullet to 2" or less

I sight in to be dead on at 150 yds.

My new combo is not as tight, but it is cleaner and the terminal performance of the newer bullet is better, so I'll give up a little accuracy for this.


----------



## throwdown (Sep 20, 2012)

My Electra groups at an inch with 250gn Hornady SST's. Love my Bergera barrel!


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 20, 2012)

< 2" groups at 100 yrds for me. Rem Genesis, 50 cal, 250 TC SW, 90 gr BH209.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

I'AM happy to hit the target at 100!!


----------



## FloridaRambo (Oct 4, 2012)

Last weekend:  3/4" group,  3 shots@ 100 yards. T/C Impact, 90 grains (by volume) of 209 BLKHORN, 250 gr. T-EZ Barnes.


----------



## Davem (Oct 15, 2012)

About the same as everyone else- 1 1/2" groups at 100 yards. Scope on gun and gun shot from padded benchrest. Accuracy IMHO is as good as a cartridge gun- just limited to that one shot. Use Shockwaves and loose Pyrodex- not pellets.


----------



## clint1948 (Oct 15, 2012)

> I'AM happy to hit the target at 100!!



An Honest man, Diogenes would be proud of you.


----------

